# deutz 4506 tractor and what oil, where?



## apapas (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello everybody, I am the new owner of an old tractor (deutz 4506). I 'd like to ask a few questions about the oil. First of all, I use 20w SAE for the engine and 90w SAE VALVOLINE for the gearbox but I don't know what kind of oil I must use and *where* ( for example what must I use for the back hydraulic system and the steering wheel system?) Is there anything else in the tractor that needs to be oiled?

Also, what must I use for the brakes: grease or oil?If I choose oil, which part of the tractor is used in order to add it?

I'm attaching images in thread

Thanks


----------

